# A Celebration of Opus



## Bob-N-Tash

Love me love my dog.

Opus was a people dog. Other dogs never much interested her. An encounter with a barn cat when she was just a young pup left her with a healthy respect for all cats. And she found young children a little scary too. But of all the people she knew, Jeff was her man. 

If you wanted to find Opus you only needed to find Jeff… she was never far away. She adored Jeff. When he went to work – he took the Opus. When we went camping – Opus went with us. When he ran errands – she would go along for the ride. And if he went for a walk or a bike ride – she was by his side every step of the way. And when we were invited to dinner our friends expected Opus too.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Some of our friends thought that Jeff and Opus began to resemble each other like an old married couple,. Well, it’s not true. Opus was much prettier.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

No Barking

She was a very quiet dog. On the average she woofed 3-4 times a year. Jeff and I had been dating about two months when were out walking one evening and we came to a children’s playground. All was fine until Jeff and I got on the swings and started flying through the air. Opus had never seen Jeff fly before. She decided this was unnatural and she didn’t like it one bit. For the first time I heard Opus let out a single loud bark. The moment we stopped her tail began wagging like mad. I suppose that all was right with the world once again. 

Her preferred method of communication seemed to be telepathy. And she had mastered this quite well. You could be reading, watching television, working at the computer and you would get this sense that Opus wanted something. You would look up and sure enough she would be standing behind you and staring at you. And without a sound she would let you know that she needed fresh water, or wanted a cookie or some playtime, or needed to go out.


----------



## linncurrie

She was so beautiful! I am loving your thread ...


----------



## Hudson

What a beautiful old golden girl she was, and loved reading your delightful and loving tribute to an amazing dog called Opus.Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28

Opus kept her color right on the bridge of her muzzle, and the rest of her face was that noble grey white I can't resist in goldens. I love the old timer's best. I'm a senior gold person even more than a puppy perspn, and I love to look at pictures of Opus.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

She was beatiful. How blessed you all were.


----------



## daisydogmom

She was such a beautiful girl! I love your stories about Opus. What a great way to celebrate her life. I'm a sucker for Old Gold. More, please!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

She was beautiful! Love your thread...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Puppy Days 

Like all puppies she started small and quickly grew into a big dog. We have only a few photos from her Puppy days. Standing on the deck surveying her kingdom when she first came to live with Jeff in Pennsylvania, little Miss Opus was only 8 weeks old. . Bounding through the grass with her ears flying. And finally here she is sitting and waiting so patiently, staring up with those big eyes that we grew to love.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Drivin’ Miss Opus

If she noticed the doors to the truck were open Opus would climb in and wait to go. Destination didn’t matter, she was ready. 

When the two went on errands she claimed the passenger seat as her own. People would always laugh when they pulled beside the convertible they had been following and discover that the ‘hot blond’ was actually a dog.

When it was the 3 of us, Opus would sit in the rear seat with her nose out the side window. When you are sitting in the passenger seat and in the mirror you see your dog’s nose poking out the back window with that look of satisfaction as they catch the wind…it’s just too funny. Opus liked closing her eyes and letting her upper lip flap in the wind. 

And if you didn’t see her reflection in the mirror, then Opus would be resting her head between the driver and passenger seats with her nose at your elbow. Which reminds me… on a long road trip she didn’t rely on telepathy… being nudged with a wet nose in the driver’s armpit was the signal that it was time for a rest stop. 

And of course, anytime we left her alone in the car or truck we would always return and find Opus sitting in the driver’s seat.


----------



## Carraig

What a gorgeous old girl. You must have a treasure trove of memories.


----------



## Lady Di

Thanks so much for sharing these photos and stories with us Chris. I never get tired of hearing about this beautiful girl. I remember a photo of Opus and an older woman maybe Jeff's mother. That's one of my favorites.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Great but simple joys of life

Anytime Jeff would sit or lie down Opus would snuggle up and wait. She knew it was only a matter of time before she would be getting a belly rub and an ear scratch.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Lady Di said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these photos and stories with us Chris. I never get tired of hearing about this beautiful girl. I remember a photo of Opus and an older woman maybe Jeff's mother. That's one of my favorites.


 
Older woman? That might be me!!!! Or maybe Jeff's mom... I don't seem to have that in my files.


----------



## BeauShel

This is a loving and great tribute to Opus. She sounds so much like Beau. He has that same telepathy power. These are great pictures and stories that you have shared. I cracked up seeing the picture where their heads are traded and the one of her sticking her head thru the sliding rear window.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Carraig said:


> What a gorgeous old girl. You must have a treasure trove of memories.


Years of good sweet happy memories.....


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

linncurrie said:


> She was so beautiful! I am loving your thread ...


Thanks... it's good therapy.... laughter punctualted with an occasional tear.


----------



## Lady Di

> Older woman? That might be me!!!! Or maybe Jeff's mom... I don't seem to have that in my files


 Not you LOL. I think it was Jeff's Mom. A photo of the two of them in the backyard.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Ljilly28 said:


> Opus kept her color right on the bridge of her muzzle, and the rest of her face was that noble grey white I can't resist in goldens. I love the old timer's best. I'm a senior gold person even more than a puppy perspn, and I love to look at pictures of Opus.


I have to agree. I hope you will laugh when I tell you my current dilemma. Both Natasha and Bob are so very light gold that I wonder IF will ever be able to recognize when their faces have turned grey.


----------



## cham

Chris,

Some of these I have seen, but most of them I haven't. Thank you so much for sharing Opus with us. She looks like such a sweet beautiful girl. And you are right as handsome as Jeff is, Opus was so much better looking! 

Love ya

Nancy, Hailey, & Mitch


----------



## Pointgold

Thank you thank you thank you. Chris, this is an absolutely wonderful celebration of a well lived life. Love, humor and sorrow so often go hand in hand, and ultimately love wins. Opus was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Life at the marina 

When you live aboard and sail you must designate a member of the crew to be in charge of garbage. Opus was our official Waste Management Directory and took her responsibilities very seriously. She inspected every pot and pan and plate and made sure that all leftovers were disposed of properly.

During the time we lived on our boat at the city marina, everyone came to know Opus and would recognize her as we cruised daily from shore to the mooring. Opus acted as though she was the official good will ambassador and she did her best meet and greet everyone who arrived at the VBMM. 

Daily she went to the Marina office to retrieve our newspaper from the mailbox, 
always hopeful that there would be a dog cookie or two that they could spare. 


We never did resolve the problem of her going to the bathroom on long cruises away from land…. So we were never offshore for more then 12 hours at a time. She would hold it… and hold it…and hold it. We tried everything to convince her that it was okay and necessary to take care of business. Forget it… she had it in her mind that the boat was home… and you don’t pee or poop in your own home. So one evening, there I was trudging through the oyster shoals trying to find a plot of dry land so Opus could do her thing. She finally found a spot that was acceptable and came back to the dinghy. She was now covered in aeromatic oyster muck up to her chest. And the new inflatable dinghy, having been punctured by a razor sharp oyster shell, now had an air leak. Needless to say, at that moment, giving her a bath in the dinghy at 11 p.m. before we could get back onto our boat was not my idea of a fun….but looking back it has a memory that makes me laugh again and again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOW! What an amazing, beautiful girl and life she led. How lucky that you have a photo journal of so many of her adventures. Thank you so much for sharing her stories. I am fascinated by her name ( love it ). As a musician, I'd love to know the story behind naming her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> WOW! What an amazing, beautiful girl and life she led. How lucky that you have a photo journal of so many of her adventures. Thank you so much for sharing her stories. I am fascinated by her name ( love it ). As a musician, I'd love to know the story behind naming her.


Nothing so lofty as a musical opus. She was named after a penguin in the Bloom county comic strip. Like him she shared an innocent and optimistic view of life. 

Opus was originally a gift from Jeff to his girlfriend's adolescent daughter. She picked the name. 

When the relationship ended the mother and teenage girl delivered the dog to Jeff to 'watch' until they could get settled. And that was the last he heard from them until almost three years later when out of the blue a letter came in the mail announcing that they wanted 'their' dog. 
After three years of them not showing any interest in Opus' well being (not one visit or call or contribution to the expenses of caring for her) Jeff's reply was short and to the point.... No Way.


----------



## Faith's mommy

what a wonderful life you gave her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

A backpacker's cabin, Grandma's house, a motel room or a tents site. Opus easily adapted to change. Maybe because she lived so many different places in her early years... Pennsylvania, Massachusettes, New York, Texas, California, Georgia. 

But it is also my theory that because of those frequent changes she rarely let Jeff out of sight. He was only one constant in her life... Jeff... and although she was rarely on a leash it was always her choice to stay close. And if he did vanish.... she would always return to the truck to wait for him.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Faith's mommy said:


> what a wonderful life you gave her.


I think we may have it backwards.... it was Opus who gave us the wonderful life.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i know what you mean, but i always love to see a dog who's had such a full life with their humans.


----------



## 3 goldens

What a wonderful story and great pictures! Fifty, sixty yeas ago pictures wre rarely taken of family pets. We had on old kodak boxcamera, film and developing weren't cheap to a poor family and pictureswere taken of us kids. But we did get a few pictures of some of our dogs and I treasure them. I don't have apicture of Beauty my first dog, anEnglish setter puppy I got for my 11th birhtday June '56 and she died of distemper in Nov 56. She was beautiful and samrt as could be and I would love to have a true picture of her, not just the one in my head.

Opus was such a beautiful girl and what a grand life she had.


----------



## goldensmum

What a lovely tale of Opus's life with you - she was a lovely old girl, those grey faces do tug at the heartstrings and thank you for sharing her with us.

Run free Opus and sleep softly.


----------



## bwoz

She was a beautiful girl, I can see why she is so special.


----------



## arcane

How they weave their way into every fibre of our being...thank you for sharing Opus...what a beautiful girl..I loved my walk down your memory lane.


----------



## moverking

Oh, I've returned to this thread many times today...what a presence Opus was, and what a legacy of memories as part of your lives.

I can only hope to have as many years with my two, I know the memories I have already are similar to what you have shared with Opus.
Now pass the tissues please


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Camping and cooking

My list of what I think Opus liked about camping. New places to explore and new sniffs every day. Sleeping bags. Cooking and eating outside and getting all leftovers. Sleeping on the ground with Jeff . And best of all being outside all day long with Jeff. 
We did have to compete for the sleeping bags when it was time to go to bed , but when it was cold she kept us all toasty warm. 

There were many scary things out there in the dark. One occasion she interrupted a late night Scrabble game with a soft, her nose to my nose, woof. Well if Opus barked there was something worth investigating… It had been amost a year since she last had something to say. So we grabbed the flashlight and went out to discover a rather bodacious raccoon in the spotlight. He made some sort of a hand gesture and then continued to drag the 20 pound container of dog food toward the woods. We recovered the food and decided that for the rest of the trip, at night, we would store it in the cab of the truck . Another night the coyotes began to yodel and Opus sat up like a shot. Then she moved between us for security….and after they stopped she sat and listened for the next 30 minutes…. And stared out into the darkness….. 

She was the best traveling companion you can imagine. She never complained about the food, or the weather, or about having ‘nothing to do’. And no matter what had her interest, at the first indication that we were breaking camp and preparing to move on she stopped whatever she was doing. Opus was always the first in the truck , ready and waiting to go.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Sightseeing

Yes, she was the best traveling companion. When we drove on mountains roads she would sit up and look out the window at the vista. When there was no view she would curl up and nap. She cooperated with every photo opportunity. 

She went with us on the Great American Tour. That was the year we drove around the perimeter of the United States. The following year she traveled with us from Florida to Nova Scotia. She went camping in the Blue Ridge mountains several times. Our last big trip together we drove from Florida to Alaska and back.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Interesting Places and True confessions – Ask me no questions, I’ll tell you no lies.

Being so well behaved we could take her anywhere… and we did.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Faith's mommy said:


> i know what you mean, but i always love to see a dog who's had such a full life with their humans.


Thanks. Hard to believe that we were turned down as an unsuitable candidate/home for a rescue dog.


----------



## moverking

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Thanks. Hard to believe that we were turned down as an unsuitable candidate/home for a rescue dog.


You have to be kidding.....


----------



## allux00

I just love these stories. It sounds like Opus had the perfect golden life. She's still waiting for you and her man at the bridge


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Matanuska Glacier - Opus the Wonderdog

One of our favorite campsites was in Alaska on a hillside with an overlook view of the Matanuska Glacier. The campsite was roughly a 10 minute hike to the glacier. Each day we ventured a little further with our explorations. On day 3 we set out across the glacier in search of the ‘hidden lake’. It took about 40 minutes to locate and didn’t require any special equipment beyond a good pair of hiking boots. The return trip was not quite as simple because when we turned to go back the ‘trail’ was not as apparent as it was going in. Did we come this way or that? We walked down several blind alleys . But each time we ultimately would reach a drop off that required some mountain climbing gear and about 50 feet of rope to safely descend. We could see our campsite. We just couldn’t figure out how to get from here to there. Then I had an inspiration. I turned to Opus and said “Let’s go to the truck.” She immediately perked up and took her position as point dog and without any hesitation led the way down the path. I imagine she was thinking “Finally, they have been walking in circles for over an hour.” In less then ten minutes she had us on a trail that was looking more and more familiar. And 30 minutes later just before dark we were heading into camp. 

She was beat from all the day's adventures and she napped while I cleaned the snow and glacial silt from the pads of her feet. 

That night, when the temperatures had dropped, you could hear the ice groaning and the wind blowing. We were snug in the tent. And I thought about all the stories of foolish people that go into the mountains with inadequate preparation. I’m sure we would have survived but spending a night outside on a glacier wearing shorts and a down vest would have been less then ideal. I gave my Rescue Dog a big hug and made a little extra room for her inside my sleeping bag that night.


----------



## McSwede

What a beautiful,memorable and loving tribute to your Sweet Opus. I am very moved by your stories (so eloquently written, I must say)....very heartwarming *tears & smiles*

Opus was obviously an amazing Golden who was tremendously loved by you guys!! 

~Jackie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Paper Dog

One of her daily responsibilities was bringing in the paper. Her payment – one milkbone cookie.

The last week of her life she really didn’t want to get up and go outside at all. It was Sunday morning and I knew there wasn’t a paper at the end of our driveway. But I needed to get her up and outside so she could pee. So as I did so many other days of her life I asked, “Opus, where’s the paper?” She struggled to her feet and went out the front door. 

Now at 14 ½ years old we no longer needed to accompany her when she went out. I saw her make a detour to the front lawn and went back to making breakfast. But the joke was on me. When I went back to the front door to let her in there she stood with a copy of the Sunday Times.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The Beach


She loved the ocean… and the sand. Having to clean the car after a visit to the beach was worth the trouble.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This is a story that should be published.


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> This is a story that should be published.


Actually that isnt a bad idea, a childrens book or a coffee table book would be lovely. 

Nancy


----------



## PeggyK

I really hate to see this thread end-what a moving tribute to a wonderful member of your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

cham said:


> Actually that isnt a bad idea, a childrens book or a coffee table book would be lovely.
> 
> Nancy


Carraig may know where they can be submitted. She has Leah's story included in a series??? The date of submission may have passed, but I'm if the series takes off...


----------



## Dslats

awwww, such beautiful stories and a really beautiful golden girl. sounds as tho she had the perfect life. thanks for sharing her. 
Debbie & mason


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The Pool 

I suppose every golden retriever has a favorite toy. For Opus it was Mr. Duck. Throw Mr Duck in the pool fifty times and she would go after him again and again. Against all odds, on one toss Mr Duck landed on the dolphin float. She circled the dolphin twice to size up the situation and then very gently grasped the flipper and brought both Mr Duck and the dolphin first to the edge of the pool and then out of the water.


----------



## Carraig

The deadline is past for this year, but there is always next for the Ultimate Dog Lovers book. But there are other venues. PM me and we can maybe discuss it.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Good memories of Opus --
Just being a dog

In truth she was just an ordinary dog. A big fuzzy friendly dog that greeted you at the door with her tail wagging. She could say hello without jumping on you. And she didn’t bark unless she had something really important to say. One that never roamed away from home although she was rarely on a leash.

Opus Made friends everywhere…in truth people liked our dog more then they liked us. 

She was our own personal rescue dog. She brought us safely home from our hike on the Matanuska glacier. And she surprised us all when she jumped in to the swimming pool to rescue Jeff when he disappeared underwater during a scuba diving class ..

As a member of the household she had her share of chores. Daily she would bring in the newspaper, dispose of leftovers, pre-treat dishes before they went into the dishwasher, and guard the truck while she waited for us to run errands. She was our good will ambassador, a faithful and ever cheerful companion. And she helped keep Jeff fit by getting him out of the house for numerous long long walks in the woods.

She wasn’t one that would counter surf for food. In truth, you could put a dish of food on the floor or balance a cookie on the bridge of her nose and she wouldn’t touch it until you said “Okay”. 
But she did a taste for some unusual things…. she would raid the laundry bin. As a puppy she did enjoy chowing down on a nice pair of pantyhose or a pair of panties. But as an adult dog we discovered that she found a good rawhide chew just as satisfying. Still, you were wise to check her mouth before letting her out for a late night pee or in the morning you might discover a pair of your dirty undies in the middle of the front yard.

….

At some point she developed a taste for shaving cream. Her favorite brand was Barbasol. She would sit and beg to be able to lick the shaving cream from Jeff’s fingers before he washed his face.

It’s no surprise the she loved to eat bananas, pancakes, vanilla ice cream and spaghetti with or without tomato sauce. But in her youth she also picked apples off the low branches in the orchard and eat them.. 

In our home every hug became a group hug…. the moment two people embraced Opus would come over to join them in the hopes of having her ears scratched. Over time she taught us all that a little dog hair on a business suit wasn’t such a big deal. 

I would have to say it was love at first sight. When Jeff came to look at puppies she singled him out, came over to him and sealed the deal with an ear lick.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Gone But Not Forgotten


In the weeks that followed … 

Every morning still we expected to see her chin resting on the edge of the mattress waiting for an invitation to climb into bed. When shaving, Jeff would recall how she would sit and beg to lick the shaving cream from face and fingertips. For nearly 15 years, Opus brought him the morning paper. Out of habit, we almost put breakfast dishes on the floor and our hearts would break once again as dirty plates went into the dishwasher and leftovers were scraped into the disposal. Driving, he would check the rear view mirror but she wasn’t sitting in the back seat where she belonged. We returned to an empty house. There was no wagging tail to say ‘welcome home.’ Watching TV, he unconsciously lowers his hand over the side of the chair searching for that wet nose to nudge his hand and longing to hear moans and groans of pleasure that Opus made as he would scratch your head and ears for hours. 

It’s better now, three years later. It took two dogs to fill Opus’ paw prints… but they do a good job of bringing laughter into this house… and sticks and dirt and plenty of dog hair. But at night, when the lights go off we still miss that last deep contented sigh of the day that would soon turn into a soft steady snore as she drifted off to sleep.

Opus was a part of our life so she will always be a part of our memories. A few weeks after she was gone we went on a cruise to forget our sorrows. As the ship pulled out of the harbor Jeff was looking for something in his jacket pocket and instead discovered a forgotten dog cookie. We agreed that Opus would have enjoyed the Bermuda beaches and tossed the cookie into the ocean.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

This is it.... one final photo shot in Alaska at our campsite near the Matanuska glacier in August 2002. She had a long healthy life filled with interesting adventures, good food, and people that loved her. 




‘Opus ‘
Sept 29 1990 – May 5 2005


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


 
It's the end of the day and I just saw your message. Thanks for the nice addition to the photos.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Christine, thank you so much for sharing the adventures of Opus. What a wonderful life you three led together; I'm sure you smiled a lot when putting these tales to the keyboard. My angel Cody left at age 14 1/2 three years ago in July after a similar life; I know Opus found him at the Bridge, as he is the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, stocked with homemade peanut butter treats. May you have new adventures with your current cuties, always keeping Opus snuggled in your hearts and memories.


----------



## Heidi36oh

All I can say is wow, she was a beautiful, loved Golden. Great story she sure was a part of you're life for along time.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Finn's Fan said:


> Christine, thank you so much for sharing the adventures of Opus. What a wonderful life you three led together; I'm sure you smiled a lot when putting these tales to the keyboard. My angel Cody left at age 14 1/2 three years ago in July after a similar life; I know Opus found him at the Bridge, as he is the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, stocked with homemade peanut butter treats. May you have new adventures with your current cuties, always keeping Opus snuggled in your hearts and memories.


Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge... I like the visual image that creates. 

14 1/2.... that's a long time.... but it's never enough is it.

It was a good day today. To be able to sort through so many memories without bawling my eyes out. That's what I really wanted to share with everyone. The thought that someday those memories can be revisited. and rather then being bittersweet they bring back laughter and happiness.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

McSwede said:


> What a beautiful,memorable and loving tribute to your Sweet Opus. I am very moved by your stories (so eloquently written, I must say)....very heartwarming *tears & smiles*
> 
> Opus was obviously an amazing Golden who was tremendously loved by you guys!!
> 
> ~Jackie


Love your photo of Jake in his shades. I'm glad that you enjoyed hearing some of our adventures with Opus.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Pointgold said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. Chris, this is an absolutely wonderful celebration of a well lived life. Love, humor and sorrow so often go hand in hand, and ultimately love wins. Opus was a gorgeous girl.


Sometimes it takes time to come to the real understanding..... and that is it is appropriate and right to grieve. But then rejoice and be thankful for having had the opportunity to build all the wonderful memories that make the loss of a lifelong friendship so profound.


----------



## AndyFarmer

*This was my favorite pic!!*










Made me giggle...look at Opus's chicken head LOL! That's great!


----------



## Angel_Kody

What a beautiful tribute to a very special golden girl. Thank you so much for sharing her life with us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

WOW!!!! After reading this whole thread, I'm speechless.... but I have a warm, loving feeling in my heart and feel very special that you've shared such special memories with your forum friends. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Happy

Thank you - you have so many good memories and I enjoyed your thread so much.


----------



## mylissyk

That was truly a beautiful tribute to a special girl who, as you said, gave you a wonderful life with her. Thank you so much for sharing her with us. 

(whatever rescue turned you down needs to see your story and pictures of the life they passed up for one of their dogs, that is truly sad.)


----------



## Lego&Jacub

my goodness... I thoroughly enjoyed reading each and every tale of the adventures of Opus. What an amazing life she led!!! I cannot thank you enough for letting us in on her life b/c I had many giggles along the way, and shed a tear at the and. I seriously also believe that you could publish your life with Opus... and give the wonderful gift of her life to lots more dog lovers. 14.5 years is terrific... but I agree it's just never quite as much as we want. She was beautiful... thanks again for sharing her with us!!!!


----------



## maggie1951

She was a very beautiful girl

Maggie


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh my! I just saw this thread and have cried my way through it. Opus's spirit lives on in your tribute to her. She was a magnificant pup in every way! Thanks so much for sharing "Life with Opus"...it really makes for a good book! Hugs from Taya and her family.


----------



## ShadowsParents

I'm sitting here crying and smiling. Thank you for sharing with us your beautiful tribute to an amazing dog. Sounds like you were very blessed to have her in yoru life, and vice versa.

hugs,
Angie


----------



## riddle03

Thank you for sharing Opus' life with us. It is truly an honor to have been able to read such a dearing tribute. I laughed and I cried. You and Jeff have truly been blessed to have had such great times with such a beautiful girl. The camping pictures I enjoyed as my husband and myself go camping all the time with our two boys. Although not to some of the places that you have been. Those pictures are amazing. You have a way with words. Thank you. Play hard sweet girl.


----------



## linncurrie

Christine, this MUST go into print! You have the photographs, you have the skill to write. Thank you for sharing this heart-warming journey with us!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

What a great story of a great dog!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=35237 I added another annecdote to another thread.... just in case any one is interested in one more memory. 

Thanks for all the great comments and feedback. And I promise that I'll see what I can do about getting this into print.


----------



## Lady Di

Chris, You are an awesome story teller and I know one day I'm gong to see one of your books in print and I'm going to tell everyone I knew her back when. In my next life I want to come back as one of "Chris and Jeff's" dogs.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

I normally avoid the Bridge threads.... I just can't handle them, they are so sad; but here I am with the slowest internet connection I've had in months and have enjoyed waiting for every page and picture. It is just too compelling a story not to be shared and I know you'll find a way. You have inspired me and Coffee to do more and more.... for no reason than it can be done. Don't have the cane and dark glasses; but a vest has crossed my mind!

Christine, thank you for sharing such personal and touching stories. Opus will be in so many of our memories now thanks to you. I am just a sucker for the "older gals" or the K9 variety, and she is has such a classical elegance. I'm glad I met her through your celebration.

Best,

dg


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Coffee'sDad said:


> I normally avoid the Bridge threads.... I just can't handle them, they are so sad; but here I am with the slowest internet connection I've had in months and have enjoyed waiting for every page and picture. It is just too compelling a story not to be shared and I know you'll find a way. You have inspired me and Coffee to do more and more.... for no reason than it can be done. Don't have the cane and dark glasses; but a vest has crossed my mind!
> 
> Christine, thank you for sharing such personal and touching stories. Opus will be in so many of our memories now thanks to you. I am just a sucker for the "older gals" or the K9 variety, and she is has such a classical elegance. I'm glad I met her through your celebration.
> 
> Best,
> 
> dg


That cane and vest had me roaring with laughter. Haven't we all WANTED to do that ????


----------



## 3459

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Thank you for sharing the story and pictures. Please, please see about getting it printed and let everyone at GRF know. Everyone who has ever been loved by a golden will treasure this story and the way it has been told.


----------



## Eupher

Christine,

Your story is inspiring, courageous, uplifting, and heartbreaking all at the same time.

Opus clearly was happy and joyful throughout her life, and that is a testimony to yours and Jeff's loving care.

Dang! What can I do about this nagging lump in my throat?


----------



## Ljilly28

If Merle's Door can be a book, why can't Opus have one? You should writer her memoir.


----------



## Debles

This definitely needs to be a book! And millions will buy it. So much better than Marley and Me. What a beautiful tear raising story of a loving golden and her humans. 
Your photographs are so wonderful. I know I need to take more pics of my boys!
And what a wonderful FULL life she had!!!!! She did hundreds more fun activities and traveling in her 15 years than I have in my 54!!!! Lucky Lucky Opus!!!!
How happy it will be when you are joined together again.
Thank you so much for this wonderful story.
I usually avoid the Bridge posts as they make me bawl and give me a headache but this story was so joyous, they were happy tears!


----------



## amy22

What a beauty Opus was. Im sure she was a great dog..looks a bit like my old golden Sandy who died a year ago Feb. She was the love of my life...
Here she is with her "sister" Riley


----------



## Ljilly28

Look at Sandy's white muzzle and kindly face. I bet you miss her.


----------



## paula bedard

Christine.......you have paid Opus such a beautiful tribute. Thank you for sharing your wonder pictures and Golden Episodes with us. Hers are definitely huge paws to fill. She looks much like my beloved Sam. We didn't have your adventures, but we surely had the love. I believe in Canine Soul Mates. Opus was meant to be yours.


----------



## 3459

Canine soul mates is a good way to describe it. What a gift they are in our lives!


----------



## davebeech

wow !! what an amazing adventurous life Opus had with you guys, I have really enjoyed reading about the love and devotion you all shared and Opus couldn't have wished for a better life.


----------



## wagondog

Opus must have been a life changing dog for you as your pictures show. Every person reading this thread is living their life with their own dog from start to finish. I'm glad you posted the story and the pictures. Thank-you and Opus, she must have been a huge part of your life.
Wagondog


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

What a Great Tribute to Miss Opus! And to a Life You all shared. I think my favorite picture is the one with Jeff n Opus sitting with their backs to the camera looking out into the forest...and the best Opus Tail is the one about being lost on the Glacier...Take Me Home Opus, Take me Home...


----------



## amy22

Yes, I sure do miss Sandy, every day but I know shes feeling great now!!And Yep! I thought she looked beautiful (as do all the older goldens) with the beautiful white muzzle!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

amy22 said:


> Yes, I sure do miss Sandy, every day but I know shes feeling great now!!And Yep! I thought she looked beautiful (as do all the older goldens) with the beautiful white muzzle!


Sandy was a beauty. And I can see why the photos of Opus reminded you of her. 

For me, the first anniversary of the passing was the hardest because the memories of the loss are still too vivid. But as time passed those sad memories were replaced by the ones that bonded us together.


----------



## moverking

Ljilly28 said:


> If Merle's Door can be a book, why can't Opus have one? You should writer her memoir.


Especially the pic of Opus by the Glacier....and Christine's way with words,
both reminded me of this book. I just finished reading it


----------



## Joe

This thread is absolutely fantastic. Thanks for great reading.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I never talked about the end of Opus' life. One day everything was fine... and late that day she collapsed. The next morning we were at the vet having x-rays taken. And that afternoon we were listening to words "... abdominal tumor... size of football. Options: without surgery a few weeks at the very most... with surgery... unknown," We didn't see how surgery could help with anything that large.... it had to have invaded almost every organ so we took her home with us for however many good days remained. Although a new problem surfaced each day, we had three more good days and then the last day. 
One morning she was with us and by the time the day was over she was gone. Gone but not forgotten. And the memory of her broke our hearts hundreds of times each day over the following weeks. 

Many of us have suffered a similar loss. But having walked this path before doesn't make it any easier a second time. Each loss is unique because the relationship with each dog is unique. Over time the heartache lessens... but that first day is a time for tears. You can start being strong "tomorrow."


----------



## K9 Passion

This is the most amazing thread I've ever read (teary-eyed). I enjoyed reading about all her adventures with her family. What a life for a sweet girl. :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so glad this thread got resurrected. There are dogs we never meet that leave such an impact.... Opus is certainly one. What a life !!!! BTW, sweet Angelo is certainly another.
I hope many of the newer posters will read and enjoy this.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I remember this thread, cried like a baby the whole way through. What a great life Opus had


----------



## jealous1

I laughed and cried the first time I read this and again this time. Opus was so beautiful and her story wonderfully written--thanks for sharing (and where's the book??).


----------



## mylissyk

Such a great tribute! I have loved reading it again, and I STILL want that book!


----------



## coppers-mom

I laughed, I cried, I want to give Opus a hug. What a beautiful sweet girl!
I love this picture of her and Jeff looking towards new adventures. What a treasure.


----------



## Debles

Opus's story is beautiful, unique and yet so much could be a story of any golden loved by a human. Yes, it should be a book.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Great photos and a great story. Sure would be great material for that book! THanks for sharing!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

What a wonderful life Opus lead. She surely holds a very dear part of your life. What a sweet girl.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Do Dogs Dream? 

For a golden that rarely barked, we always thought that it was interesting that Opus talked in her sleep. She would have lengthy 'conversations', lasting perhaps 5 minutes. What was that all about? 

It would begin with a soft and subdued, "Woof, woof, woof" Then, lying on her side, she would run in her sleep, woofing, growling, and bow-wowing. Perhaps she secretly dreamt of being the biggest meanest toughest dog in town


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Opus, A long overdue apology...

I was less then gracious the time that Jeff was gone for 10 days. How terribly inconvenient! All responsibility for Opus fell on me while he was gone. What a hardship! That meant that I had to feed her, make sure that she had fresh water, and open the door at least twice a day to let her outside to pee and poop. 

Not long after Opus was gone we got a puppy. And I realized just how much work a dog can be. I understood just how easy it was to live with Opus. And I missed her terribly.


----------



## Pudden

what a great old dog! She had a sweet life


----------



## AtticusJordie

<sigh>

What a sweet story! Both you and her have been blessed. I'm not surprised we have celebrated her life for these long years--she was truely a special pupper.

Thanks for sharing snapshots of your and her lives. 

SJ


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*It's a milestone day. 4 years.. almost to the hour.*

Looking through some photos this morning and I came across this picture. 
She loved this game.... a towel. a washcloth, a tissue, or a blanket over her head and she would stand perfectly still... 1 minute... 2 minutes... 3 minutes.. until someone would ask the question... Where's Opus? And instantly she would toss her head and she would reappear all wags and smiles. 

I know where she is. She's crossed the rainbow bridge. I see the picture, I ask the question, and my heart is flooded with memories of her once again.


----------



## moverking

Hugs, Christine.....


----------



## Lady Di

Oh Chris, hard to believe it's been 4 years. know how much you loved sweet Opus and how much she is missed. We all feel like we knew her through your photos and stories. Loved the "where's Opus" photo and story. Big hugs from all of us.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

We shared it all with her. We shared our food, we shared our home, we shared our adventures. Hard to imagine that life would go on without her by our side. But it did.


----------



## mylissyk

Life has gone on, but she is still by your side. She enriched your life beyond measure, and she has enriched ours because you shared her story with us. These memories are priceless.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Finally found this photo... At the time we were living on the boat and traveling down the intercoastal waterway. We never were able to retrain her to do her business on the boat. She would hold her pee and poop until the next visit to shore. The boat was our home and that was that. 

That night we were anchored in the middle of the river. And there was no access to the shore. But we had been away from shore all day and to make her wait until morning seemed beyond cruel. At 9 p.m. we launched the dinghy and got as close to shore as possible.... Opus waded through the muck and found a spot that met with her approval. Cleaning her off afterward took almost 2 hours. 

Now a memory like that brings a smile to my face.


----------



## sharlin

The adventures and joy in life were enriched with her being there. And she's still there enjoying everyday with you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I've located some additional photos from her early life. Most of them were taken from too great a distance. Except for this one. 

They spent the morning playing in the snow... making snow angels... general foolishness and good times. They even took Opus sledding with them. Jeff would tuck her inside his parka as they rode down the hill.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

sharlin said:


> The adventures and joy in life were enriched with her being there. And she's still there enjoying everyday with you.


I couldn't agree more... but I so miss being able to reach out and touch her.


----------



## Thor0918

tears are falling....


----------



## moverking

I'm playing 'hide under the towel' with Loo right now....and she's catching on **** fast! Thanks, Opus


----------



## mm03gn

Wow, am I ever glad you brought this thread out again - I just read through the entire thing, what an amazing tribute to your sweet Opus! And I also agree - you should definitely put this into print!!


----------



## riddle03

Anniversaries are so hard. I loved reading and smiling and laughing about Opus. She seemed to be such a character. And I agree it should be a book, the way you write is so beautiful.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

A few tears a little laughter and by the end of the day I'm smiling once again thinking about her. 

Always interested in a game of tug, a walk in the woods, a ride in the car, and just as happy to snuggle with us in front of the television to watch a movie because that meant a nice long ear rub..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Typical Opus... just hanging around enjoying the sun and the attention of people as they passed by. We were her pack. She never wandered off or let us out of sight.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

So somewhere... beyond the rainbow bridge... .I imagine that she patiently waits for us to join her. Maybe on the front step of a little log cabin where the grass is tall, where a creek runs past the front door, and from the from step we have a view of the lake. We can spent our days outside hiking in the woods and cooking over a campfire. The days will be long and sunny and the nights cool. And every morning we invite her into the bunk for the added warmth before another day's adventure begins.


----------



## Zoeys mom

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful girl. Looks like she loved you as much as you loved her.


----------



## amy22

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Opus. What a wonderful life she had..and you are right my friend, Opus is waiting for you and what a joyus reunion it will be. Get ready because Im sure she will expect the same adventures that she used to have with you all. xxoo Amy


----------



## moverking

Bob-N-Tash said:


> So somewhere... beyond the rainbow bridge... .I imagine that she patiently waits for us to join her. Maybe on the front step of a little log cabin where the grass is tall, where a creek runs past the front door, and from the from step we have a view of the lake. We can spent our days outside hiking in the woods and cooking over a campfire. The days will be long and sunny and the nights cool. And every morning we invite her into the bunk for the added warmth before another day's adventure begins.


****...you've just pictured my dogs 'bridge' and i can barely type thru tears. This is the best yet and may i keep a copy of this pic in my specials picture folder?
whew
It would be their heaven for sure.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love your pictures and memories of Opus. A well loved dog.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

What A sweet girl, a very nice tribute to her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Sept 29th.... the anniversary of Opus' birthday. We still miss our sweet girl... she is forever in our hearts.


----------



## mybuddy

ahhhh..you really miss her. She was such a beautiful soul. 

We love you Opus!


----------



## missmarstar

She was obviously a very special girl... Happy birthday Opus...


----------



## AmberSunrise

Happy birthday Opus, your people still miss you so can you smile down on them today as they are thinking of you?


----------



## beccacc31

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I think we may have it backwards.... it was Opus who gave us the wonderful life.


When we lost our Mitchell back in August that is exactly what Kevin said! We were lucky to have had him!
Your story reminds me so much of Mitchell and Kevin. Kevin brought him everywhere. Goldens are truely amazing!
Your story is wonderful!


----------



## janine

What a beautiful story, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy birthday dear Opus. What a special day this is to celebrate the most joyous life a being could have....... you have touched so many of us.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Happy Birfhday Miss Opus, You will always be remembered...Always Loved! See Ya at the Bridge someday...make sure you greet me, K? I have some stories to tell You!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

4 1/2 years and her birthdays are still difficult. Writing something about her always helps.

Riding in the car this morning... thinking about traveling with Opus.

Her seat in any car was with her front paws resting on the front console between the driver and passenger seats. When we got the big truck she just couldn't get comfortable. there was plenty of room to stretch out on the back seat. But the rear seat was just too far away from the front console unless she rode standing up. She seemed very pleased with the toolbox that we used to fill the space between the back seat and the front console so she could stretch out and still keep an eye on us. Later when when we got the mini cooper she managed to figure out a way to cram herself in the backseat and still rest her head on the console between the driver and passenger seats.

We still miss seeing her face in the rear view mirror. And when she needed a rest stop the first signal she gave us was a nose in the armpit. If that didn't get our attention the next step was a gentle nibble or lick to the ear. And if we still didn't get the message, finally she would rest a heavy chin on the driver's shoulder until we stopped.


----------



## mylissyk

Your memories with her are pure gold, treasures that never tarnish or lose value. Thank you for sharing them with us. We should all be so lucky to have been so well loved, and to have loved so well. 

Happy birthday Opus.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

This is such a great thread.


----------



## Noey

: ) Opus sounded like a wonderful gal.


----------



## Debles

Selka rides the exact same way, Chris. Usually with his head between Dan and I or if it's just me, he has his head on my shoulder.
I know how hard but sweet the memories are.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

5 years ago... This week the anniversary day came and went. I remembered, I thought about her, I got a lump in my throat. But all the memories were happy ones. Still a scar on my heart... but no longer painful to the touch. 

Love you and miss you my sweet Opus girl.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Wow... I loved being part of Opus' life, if only in words and pictures... thank you for sharing her with us


----------



## AmberSunrise

The love our goldens leave us with does eventually fill our hearts with thankfulness for their sharing in our lives and smiles and laughs as we remember. 

The memories allow the scars to heal and you worded it so very well 'no longer painful to the touch'. I am happy you have reached this point, thank you so much for sharing her with us - and perhaps even for letting us see a glimpse into the healing process.


----------



## moverking

Sending warm hugs, Christine...this has always been one of my favorite story threads. How you loved her...


----------



## amy22

Sending LOTS of big hugs Chris....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

moverking said:


> Sending warm hugs, Christine...this has always been one of my favorite story threads. How you loved her...


 
My thoughts exactly. And what a life she was able to live.


----------



## hollyk

I gave my pup an extra hug this morning for Opus..a dog well loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

Chris

What a beautiful tribute to your Opus girl. You are so creative!!!

I have to say the picture of you with Opus' face is the most clever thing I think I've ever seen.

Thank you for sharing Opus with us!


----------



## Jax's Mom

What an amazing thread....reading through tears and laughter. Thankyou for sharing Opus with us....


----------



## missmarstar

I love reading this thread every time it's bumped up again. Thinking of you Chris.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Thanks for these kind words and thoughts about Opus. The nicest thing you can do in her memory is spend an extra moment with your own loves right now. Take a one minute break from the computer and give them an extra little belly rub, a scratch on the head, toss a tennis ball, whatever. The time you have together is short... don't miss the opportunities to enjoy the simple pleasures together. 

Christine


----------



## gold4me

I just spent some time reading this thread and learning about Opus. I haven't cried like this in a long time. It made me think about my boys at the Bridge and how much they brought to our lives. Opus has the most beautiful face. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## turtle66

I too, just spend some time and learn about Opus and her family. And now I have to stop to give Lilly a belly rub and spend some good time with her.

Thank you !!!

Heike


----------



## Karen519

*Christine*

Christine

I loved the stories of OPUS-you can tell what a SWEET little Character she was.
Love the pic of OPUS and Bob on Page 1-they sure do look alike!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I too love, love this picture!! What a beautiful, sweet, loving girl and what a rich and wonderful life you gave that girl. They leave such a huge hole when they are gone.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The truth is that it was Opus that made our lives rich and wonderful. 

Opus truly was our 1 in 1,000,000 dog.
It's taken 3 goldens to fill the void that she left behind.

And the photo of Opus and Jeff... my two peas in a pod.

Hard to believe that she has been gone almost 6 years.


----------



## jealous1

This has to be one of my all-time favorite threads--made me laugh, smile, and cry.


----------

